# [Fri 9th Nov 2012] Live samba drummers spectacular at the Offline Club - FREE! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Nov 5, 2012)

DJs 9pm - 2.30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

The Albert is going to be jumping to a feast of Bhangra, Funk and Drum 'n' Bass-style samba as the incredible Barking Bateria fill the place with seductive, thundering rhythms.

We'll also have the usual gang of DJs slamming down top notch ska, drum and bass, punk, reggae, rock and roll, skiffle, rockabilly, dance and good time party tunes till 2.30am.

We'll also have fun videos and multimedia slideshows and weird internet shizzle on the big screen!

*LIVE ONSTAGE:*

BARKING BATERIA

Don't miss this one! An electrifying feast of dancefloor-erupting Brazilian samba, delivered in a unique Bhangra, Funk and Drum 'n' Bass style will turn the club into an instant Brixton carnival. Expect up to 30 drummers and get ready to shake your booty harder than it's ever been shaken before - they tore the place apart when they last played Offline!

DJs on the night

*EDITOR (urban75)*
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package. 

*NIPSLA (Falling over studios)*
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

*BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)*
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats. 

MULTIMEDIA
Videos and photo slideshows of street photography, random amusements and weird shizzle from the internet. 

More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/nov-2012-barking-bateria-brixton.html


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2012)

This is tomorrow folks!


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2012)

The drummers will be doing their samba thing past 11pm tonight, and we'll be DJing from around 930. Come along!


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2012)

That was fun! A few pics here:











http://www.urban75.org/blog/barking-bateria-bring-the-samba-thunder-to-brixton/


----------

